# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Обновление 8.1. - общий вопрос

## grohott

Добрый день! В связи с гибелью жесткого диска, приходится устанавливать 8.1. бухгалтерию предприятия на новый комп. Установила конфигурацию 1.6.25.9, теперь же хотела обновиться до 1.6.28.2, но не могу...
что делаю: скачала обновление, распаковала, установила (по умолчанию).
при запуске Конфигурация/поддержка/обновление конфигурации  выбираю искать в установленных обновлениях, но...ничего не находит....тоже самое происходит, когда вручную прописываю путь до файла обновления
вопрос: что делаю неправильно и как все-таки обновиться?

----------


## madant1

в 8-ке , в отличии от семерки , обновления  производятся последовательно , т.е . релиз  1.6.25.9  нужно  обновлять обновлением  1.6.26.3   , потом обновлять  на 1.6.27.1.  и уже потом на  1.6.28.2. ..как  вариант  можно найти  CF-ник  конфы 1.6.28.2  и  вгрузить  его в добровольно-принудительном  порядке.

----------


## grohott

> в 8-ке , в отличии от семерки , обновления  производятся последовательно , т.е . релиз  1.6.25.9  нужно  обновлять обновлением  1.6.26.3   , потом обновлять  на 1.6.27.1.  и уже потом на  1.6.28.2. ..как  вариант  можно найти  CF-ник  конфы 1.6.28.2  и  вгрузить  его в добровольно-принудительном  порядке.


Не совсем так, в 8-ке необязательно обновлять все по порядку, если файл-обновление поддерживает обновление более старых конфигураций, чем предыдущая, то обновляется все без проблем. Это проверено опытом работы с 8-кой (теоретическими знаниями я, увы, по 8-ке не обладаю).
Здесь другая проблема. К тому же, я все-таки попробовала конфигурацию 1.6.25.9 обновить на последующую (и Вами, также указанную) 1.6.26.3 - результат также отрицательный. Не могу обновиться, пишет: "Доступных обновлений в указанных каталогах не найдено..." При этом при указании прямого адреса на папку с файлом обновления, результат тот же.

----------


## Darly

> Не могу обновиться, пишет: "Доступных обновлений в указанных каталогах не найдено..."


1.Убедиться, что установленный релиз не тестовый (тогда обновиться можно только с полного).
2. Убедиться, что текущий релиз и обновление одной версии ( оба - 8.1. или оба 8.2)

----------


## grohott

> 1.Убедиться, что установленный релиз не тестовый (тогда обновиться можно только с полного).
> 2. Убедиться, что текущий релиз и обновление одной версии ( оба - 8.1. или оба 8.2)


1. Куда посмотреть, чтоб убедиться? Возможно именно здесь собака и порылась, я делала все наспех, когда потребовалось установить все заново. Встало, вроде сразу и без проблем, правда смутило, что эмулятор не потребовался, точнее я ставила эмулятор, но тож не типично, не так, как в первый раз мучалась.
2. Это само собой, все под 8.1. и установлено 8.1.

_Добавлено через 17 часов 31 минуту 42 секунды_



> 1.Убедиться, что установленный релиз не тестовый (тогда обновиться можно только с полного).


В 1с не нашла информации, что программа используется в тестовом режиме. Стало быть - полный режим и обновление возможно? В чем же тогда проблема?

----------


## Darly

> Куда посмотреть, чтоб убедиться?


1.6.25.9 - рабочий релиз, и все под 8.1... чудес не бывает. Посмотрите какие версии - базовые или проф

----------


## grohott

> 1.6.25.9 - рабочий релиз, и все под 8.1... чудес не бывает. Посмотрите какие версии - базовые или проф


Ставила Проф и обновление тож Проф, не до такой степени туплю, все-таки :rolleyes:

----------


## grohott

Если не сложно, прямо в этой теме сбросьте, плиз, ссылку, где можно прочитать *порядок установки* эмулятора для 8.1. в Win7. Полагаю. что проблемы с обновлением связаны все-таки с неправильной установкой эмулятора

----------


## adamo

коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста! необходимо обновиться с 8.1 1.6 до 2.0
уже весь мозг себе сломал, т.к. никогда не сталкивался с обновлением 1с 8,1, а тут вдруг заставила жизненная необходимость :(

есть БД 8.1 - 1.6.28.2
есть файл - account_81_2.0.18.2.cf
и все! дальше стопор! что куда дальше нажимать? что создавать, что обновлять?
читал вот этот пост - не помогло :(
ну точнее не понимаю, где взять Бухгалтерию 2.0 :blush: дальше бы может и пошло бы у меня, хотя....
в общем покорнейше прошу, расскажите порядок/последовательность действий при обновлении
заранее благодарен за ответ

----------


## FYM

> коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста! необходимо обновиться с 8.1 1.6 до 2.0
> уже весь мозг себе сломал, т.к. никогда не сталкивался с обновлением 1с 8,1, а тут вдруг заставила жизненная необходимость :(
> 
> есть БД 8.1 - 1.6.28.2
> есть файл - account_81_2.0.18.2.cf
> и все! дальше стопор! что куда дальше нажимать? что создавать, что обновлять?
> читал вот этот пост - не помогло :(
> ну точнее не понимаю, где взять Бухгалтерию 2.0 :blush: дальше бы может и пошло бы у меня, хотя....
> в общем покорнейше прошу, расскажите порядок/последовательность действий при обновлении
> заранее благодарен за ответ


Уважаемый, Adamo.
Дайте плиз сокровенный файл - account_81_2.0.18.2.cf. (ссылочку хотя бы в личку)
Очень надо...

----------


## n3ur0

1.6.28.2 	28.12.2010 	февральский выпуск 2011 г. 	1.6.27.1, 1.6.28.1
1.6.28.1 	23.12.2010 	  	1.6.27.1
1.6.27.1 	23.11.2010 	декабрьский выпуск 2010 г. 	1.6.26.3
1.6.26.3 	15.10.2010 	ноябрьский выпуск 2010 г. 	1.6.25.9, 1.6.26.2
1.6.25.9 	23.08.2010 	сентябрьский выпуск 2010 г. 	1.6.24.7, 1.6.25.6
1.6.25.6 	12.07.2010 	августовский выпуск 2010 г. 	1.6.24.7, 1.6.25.5

----------


## madant1

> коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста! необходимо обновиться с 8.1 1.6 до 2.0
> уже весь мозг себе сломал, т.к. никогда не сталкивался с обновлением 1с 8,1, а тут вдруг заставила жизненная необходимость :(
> 
> есть БД 8.1 - 1.6.28.2
> есть файл - account_81_2.0.18.2.cf
> и все! дальше стопор! что куда дальше нажимать? что создавать, что обновлять?
> читал вот этот пост - не помогло :(
> ну точнее не понимаю, где взять Бухгалтерию 2.0 :blush: дальше бы может и пошло бы у меня, хотя....
> в общем покорнейше прошу, расскажите порядок/последовательность действий при обновлении
> заранее благодарен за ответ


 * Заранее сделайте резервную копию своей ИБ редакции1.6.*
     Значит так. *редакция 1.6 до редакции 2.0 не обновляется!!!!!!!!* 
Для получения базы   редакции 2.0. вам необходимо  создать чистую  ИБ  без конфигурации. 
   Для  этого  запускаете  1С Предприятие , перед вами  окно со списком ваших баз  , жмете  "Добавить" - " Создание  новой информационной базы"-Создание новой информационной базы  без конфигурации. 
    После создания  данной базы  запускаете  её  в режиме "конфигуратор" . Далее  меню "Конфигурация" - "открыть конфигурацию" (если конфа не открыта) , Затем   меню "Конфигурация"  - " загрузить конфигурацию из файла". В качестве файла указываете  свой  account_81_2.0.18.2.cf . 
    После загрузки конфигурации  Ctrl+F5. Произойдет запуск вашей  чистой  базы  в режиме "Предприятие". Закройте конфигуратор. 
    Для переноса ваших  данных из ред. 1.6 в новую базу редакции 2.0 вы можете использовать помощник перехода   в меню   "Сервис" - "Перенос данных из инф. баз 1С бух8" . Либо   воспользоваться инструкцией из того поста  на который вы  дали ссылку.

----------


## madant1

Господа , всех кто хочет последовать моему совету в частности 



> Для этого запускаете 1С Предприятие , перед вами окно со списком ваших баз , жмете "Добавить" - " Создание новой информационной базы"-Создание новой информационной базы без конфигурации.
> После создания данной базы запускаете её в режиме "конфигуратор" . Далее меню "Конфигурация" - "открыть конфигурацию" (если конфа не открыта) , Затем меню "Конфигурация" - " загрузить конфигурацию из файла". В качестве файла указываете свой account_81_2.0.18.2.cf .


Хочу предупредить , что  при таких действиях   с ред 2.0  очень часто наблюдается  исчезновение  "Регламетированных отчетов"  из  вновь созданной  ИБ. Будьте  аккуратнее .

----------

